# NISMO is coming!!



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

*nismo this spring*

I wrote a letter to Import Racer asking about Nismo parts. They had a small pic of a "Nismo Tuned" specV in their Nov. issue. They printed my question, and said that they contacted Nissan, and the parts should be available this spring.

Also, in Import Tuner, they have a 3 or 4 page spread on the specV. Dyno'd stock, then with intake, again with muffler, and another with headers.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

that article looked good, although i did'nt get to read it.

Nissan USA is offering parts being sold under the NISMO name. I'm not sure that the real NISMO (japan) is doing anything as far as design goes. My good friend lives in Japan and has a cousin at NISMO, last time he asked his cuz, he said they did'nt have a QR25 to play with.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't hold your breath for Nismo to come soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

I herd from a Friend[a Nissan Dealer] said that the Hold Up on NISMO is because California is giving them a hard time on getting the parts CARB Approved... Supposedly End of March or April. but im betting on 'seeing is beliveing'...


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

jloz said:


> *I herd from a Friend[a Nissan Dealer] said that the Hold Up on NISMO is because California is giving them a hard time on getting the parts CARB Approved... Supposedly End of March or April. but im betting on 'seeing is beliveing'... *


I wouldn't be surprised. They are really strict on the emmissions stuff. And they are only going to get stricter as they pass more environmental laws.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

California is slowly ruining cars, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

nismo is getting on my nerves, its always the next quarter, then the next quarter after that 

OMG when will it stop!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wonder if they're going to warranty the parts? Chrysler doesn't warranty Mopar, they trea it just like any other aftermarket provider.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Wonder if they're going to warranty the parts? Chrysler doesn't warranty Mopar, they trea it just like any other aftermarket provider. *


they do on the SRT4 upcoming turbo upgrades.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Reliable Sources have told me the following: 

The Nismo parts catalogue will be available at your local dealer in May. The parts will be warranted by Nissan if installed by a Nissan/Nismo dealer. 

Hopefully there's at least a small grain of truth in there...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, unfortunately they've been saying that for soem time now, it just keeps getting delayed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Alright, the NISMO catalog will be in on MAY 1st 2003. My uncle who is a Parts Manager at an undisclosed Nissan dealer (i think its the biggest dealership so. cal probably in the us) and he said it will be in his lap on MAY 1st. I am living in NY but me and my ride will be in so cal in May and I will probably pick all the parts for the spec v that they are offering (unless i already have it like CAI, exhaust etc.)

So if anyone is intrested I will be posting all of the NISMO parts I will be picking up (at super-low parts manger special price... lol) and let you know how they are on the car. PIECE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol I hope you have bucks.

oh, and to burst ya'alls bubble, the Nismo parts are just rebadged parts from aftermarket companies. the Nismo header is one easily and more cheaply available from Hotshot, etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd like to be able to drive in and not be hassled, not have to take my parts off and put the old ones back on and then do that again when i get my car back, or void my warrenty because the part i put on did cause the problem. Not being hasseled and a $50 deductible for anything under warrenty till100,000/5yr(thats my warrenty) will be worth it in the long run. As long as I keep waiting I just keep saving money for parts anyway. Be able to do it all at once.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

that's exactly where i'm coming from, too. let nissan do it and keep it under warranty as long as possible. hopefully they'll also be in the know about compatibility between parts

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

yes, this is exciting me..hopefully it works out
cause my problem is i dont really wanna do anything to my car if it will void the warranty..if nissan offers these aftermarket parts without loss of warranty, i will be very happy


----------



## BilboFraggins (Mar 14, 2003)

*official news site report*

they said this on their official news site: www.nissannews.com

Official 2003 NISMO Launch - 
NISMO, Nissan’s performance brand, will enter the U.S. market beginning in June of 2003 with a select number of performance-enhancing components for the Nissan Sentra SE-R, the 350Z and other Nissan vehicles. Also available will be official NISMO lifestyle wear and accessories. 

NISMO originated in Japan in 1984 and has established itself as the premier supplier of high-performance aftermarket parts and accessories for Nissan vehicles in Japan. NISMO components in the U.S. will cover three areas - NISMO “S-tune” (which are backed by Nissan’s Parts and Accessory Warranty), “R-tune” suited for the weekend racer and NISMO apparel and lifestyle items. 


Looks like the S-tune line will be the only one covered by warranty


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

*Re: official news site report*



BilboFraggins said:


> *
> Looks like the S-tune line will be the only one covered by warranty *


No big surprise there, the "R-Tune" parts are already available here, they just come in a different catalog and are intended for true race cars only, ie: not street legal. What they should have said was "We're incorporating the existing racing parts catalog into the new NISMO operation under a slightly different name, but now you can get street-legal parts too." 

I've seen the marketing report that Nissan put together for the Nismo launch: they're serious about offering as many parts as they can for the street.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: nismo this spring*



muphasta said:


> *I wrote a letter to Import Racer asking about Nismo parts. They had a small pic of a "Nismo Tuned" specV in their Nov. issue. They printed my question, and said that they contacted Nissan, and the parts should be available this spring.
> 
> Also, in Import Tuner, they have a 3 or 4 page spread on the specV. Dyno'd stock, then with intake, again with muffler, and another with headers. *


I missed this article, but am very curious about it. If anyone has it around, would you mind posting the brands of intake, headers, exhaust, and the reported wheel power gains they each recieved? (and post whatever they got as the stock HP/TQ also, if you dont mind.) THanks!!


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

NISMO will be introduced in June of this year. This was announced at the SEMA show. Hope this time, it's for real.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, once again I'm not holding my breath. They were supposed to come last spring, then the summer, then the fall, then this spring, now it's June....we'll see.


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

Im in the same boat you are. I'm getting sick of hearing it. Althought this time they were at the show, apperently with products. They are supposed to bring out 80% in June, then the rest in fall.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

My dealership already has their catalog, and is offering all kinds of Nismo parts. You might want to look into this, as your local dealership may already be on the bandwagon as well.
John


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CrshDriver said:


> *NISMO will be introduced in June of this year. This was announced at the SEMA show. Hope this time, it's for real. *


thanks for tellin us what we already know 


btw.........be aware...........ALL the nismo parts are simply REBADGED parts. Jim wolf is making the nismo cams, Hotshot is making the nismo header, blah blah. (I guess that's why hotshot moved, and has been so busy lately.....building up the stock, I think they moved, at least)


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I got a NISMO catalog, but can't read it. It's all Japanees.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

One if by land two if by sea....


alright bad joke!


I got a Nissan motorsports catalog but I always thought the actual Nismo line is different right?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes it is different. It has a hell of alot more goodies in it.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Also you can order the Nismo catalog from the newest Motorsport catalog. I ordered 5 of them and then returned them. I'm waiting for the english translation. 
I couldn't make heads or tails out it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so for what cars are they making the parts for? Will this be from Japan or are they starting a headquarters in the U.S.?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

The cars will be the SE-R and also the 350z, along with some other vehicles (Altima, Frontier, and XTerra). 

They will be selling the parts through the dealers.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Yep, the parts are from Japan sold through the dealer.
Looks like some trick shit in the catalogs.
I already have some NISMO goodies like key chains, stickers, and emblems.
NISMO is going to be a excellant addition to Nissan of America. 
I think you guy's will love it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The parts arent from Japan, all the parts they sell will be rebadged parts that we already have like chimmike said. The header is made by Hotshot, cams by JWT, I think the cai is AEM, etc. Everything will be much higher priced and must be installed by the dealer as well in order to retain your warranty. So for the price of a "Nismo" cai and install you could buy a regular cai elsewhere and a spare MAF just in case.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

but why not pay the extra to keep your warrenty hassles to nill. it seems like a no brainer also eventually you will be able to get nismo parts via ebay, someone will find a way to make it cheaper.that is the american way after all.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Somehow I highly doubt a dealer will warranty a part bought on ebay, whether it says Nismo on it or not. The prices are going to be the biggest turnoff, I mean we're talking probably 500+ for a header, plus install from a DEALER. No thanks, I'd rather pay half that and be on my merry way. Now an intake for the spec-v I could see, especially with the MAF failure some people seem to be having, but the other parts would just be a ripoff


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

if you have them put it on they will warrenty it it is after all their part correct? regardless of where you got it from


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *but why not pay the extra to keep your warrenty hassles to nill. it seems like a no brainer also eventually you will be able to get nismo parts via ebay, someone will find a way to make it cheaper.that is the american way after all. *



you have no idea how MUCH extra it will be, do you?

alright.....figure an AEM CAI goes retail for 240. add 100 or more on for Nismo.......THEN install at the dealer. this is when CAI becomes a $500 mod. No thanks, warranty or not. If you know what you're doing, you don't need Nismo.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Man thats dissapointing to hear...i have been waiting for nismo for so long and now that it might actually be here, i cant afford it (and i wouldnt want to pay that much anyway) . I guess i should say goodbye to my warrenty.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

i wonder how much of an employee discount i can get... i'll be doing the install of course if i buy 

working for a dealership can have it's moments


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

can you get a refund if you cancel a long term warranty package?

Lurker Above


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: NISMO is coming!!*



chimmike said:


> *thanks for tellin us what we already know
> 
> 
> btw.........be aware...........ALL the nismo parts are simply REBADGED parts. Jim wolf is making the nismo cams, Hotshot is making the nismo header, blah blah. (I guess that's why hotshot moved, and has been so busy lately.....building up the stock, I think they moved, at least) *


Thats not true. Hotshot is not a Nismo supplier, and most of the warranty friendly Nismo parts are made in Japan by Nismo. The few that are not are made by Nissans dometic OEM suppliers. Aftermarket companies simply cannot do the engineering needed to be able to pass all of the tests to assure that the warranty won't be affected.

Some of the Nismo off highway parts racing only parts are done by aftermarket companies though.

Mike


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

got one more quicky...i recently looked at mossy performance's website, and i couldn't find anything talking specifically about nissan oem warranty. since mossy is a nissan dealer, i wonder if they do the work, nismo or not, will that be covered under nissan warranty?

Lurker Above, things that make you go 'hmm...'


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *if you have them put it on they will warrenty it it is after all their part correct? regardless of where you got it from *


There are two types of Nismo parts.

There will be on-highway which will not affect your warranty and are emissions legal in all 50 states, this includes, cat back stainless exhaust systems, syspension systems which include shocks, springs and swaybars, forged light alloy wheels by Rays, aero kits, shift knobs, licence plate frames, floor mats and high flow air filters.

The first round of parts will be for the Z and SE-R, followd by the Altima, Truck and Maxima.

The on road parts have a lot of engineering and testing done on them to assure that they are the best quality. They have more testing done on them than any aftermarket parts out there.

Off highway parts are not covered by warranty and are not emissions legal and are intended for racing use will include, stainless headers, camshafts, brake pads, cold air intakes, hard bushings, Flywheels, LSD diffs, clutches, big injectors, fuel pumps, parts for older cars like the S13,S14, B13, B14, Z32 and other parts later. These parts are tested for performance, fit and quality but not to the extream like the on road parts because they are intended for compitition use.

Nismo's North american parts are mostly made by Nismo Japan but some are made by Nissan's North American OEM supplier and a few North American racing companies.

Nismo is coming and the stuff will be worth the wait.

Mike


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I don't know where most of you are getting your intel from; but no offense, it is severly misinformed. I'm in the industry, with direct ties to NNA and Nissan of Japan, and although SOME parts are produced by companies that can manufacture at the lowest bid, NISMO is not a knock-off. Even IF (And I mean IF) their parts were manufactured by, say AEM for example, you all are assuming that they buy it at retail cost then tack on another $100 for their mark-up. That is NOT AT ALL how the business works. The distributor buys it for literally pennies on the dollar (In some cases) under contract for a pre-determined bulk number, then redestributes the product for sometimes below retail cost. My company can buy Turbonetics' turbochargers, for example, and vend them to our customers for hundreds less than Turbonetics would sell them to the same individual directly. In order to make the price break, we must sell a whole he$$ of a lot of them, though. We do this every day, and make hundreds of dollars off of each deal. These manufacturers are making the same money by selling more products for less money in one deal, as they would selling fewer products to more people for more money. And yes, even though there is a Federal Magneson-Moss Act, it is still nice to be able to have a dealer install with fewer pains and headaches. True, they do not HAVE to service your vehicle under any sort of contracted or implied warranty, but they do have others that must answer to if they do not. Nismo is very much a worthy outlet for performance products; and _think about it_: Do you really think that all the Nismo CAI's that were previously available in Japan for the same respective vehicle platforms were made by AEM? And do you think that if they were already making similiar units elsewhere that they would contract a state-side manufacturer with lower production value and higher non-offset costs to do relatively the same thing? Shipping by freighter is a lot more cost effective than you know; it is MUCH cheaper for my company to produce high-ductile cast iron turbo manifolds at higher standards in China than it is to produce lower quality manifolds here in the US. We use the exact same casting supplier as Mitsubishi, as a matter fact. There is a whole lot more afoot than most you understand, I'm affraid; so if you want Nismo, and you are growing concerned by reading this thread, don't be alarmed. Just buy, it. You won't get bent over the barrel any more than you would if you bought a crappy @$$ AEM. BTW; it only costs AEM about $4.50 per linear foot of material to produce a CAI that consumers are paying up to 100% more for. The remainder is paying off the cost of the ungodly amount of equipment their CEO decided they must have to up the production numbers. When the equipment gets paid off, do you think the prices will drop much? HAHAHA, think again; the 40-something administrative staffers have highschool kids to buy BMW's for.
John


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *you have no idea how MUCH extra it will be, do you?
> 
> alright.....figure an AEM CAI goes retail for 240. add 100 or more on for Nismo.......THEN install at the dealer. this is when CAI becomes a $500 mod. No thanks, warranty or not. If you know what you're doing, you don't need Nismo. *



I seriously doubt they will mark it up $100 and then on top of that charge $160 for installing a CAI. Come on, first you were saying that NISMO was never going to come, then that it was just going to offer only a few lame parts, and now you are saying it won't be worth it.

Sounds to me like King_john has the right info.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: NISMO is coming!!*



morepower2 said:


> *Thats not true. Hotshot is not a Nismo supplier, and most of the warranty friendly Nismo parts are made in Japan by Nismo. The few that are not are made by Nissans dometic OEM suppliers. Aftermarket companies simply cannot do the engineering needed to be able to pass all of the tests to assure that the warranty won't be affected.
> 
> Some of the Nismo off highway parts racing only parts are done by aftermarket companies though.
> 
> Mike *



Actually many representatives of companies are members on b15sentra, including a representative from Hotshot. He told us flat out that they were the ones producing the header for Nismo, they have a contract, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *I seriously doubt they will mark it up $100 and then on top of that charge $160 for installing a CAI. Come on, first you were saying that NISMO was never going to come, then that it was just going to offer only a few lame parts, and now you are saying it won't be worth it.
> 
> Sounds to me like King_john has the right info. *



Have you ever looked on Nismo Japan's website and their prices? Everything is outrageously expensive, the average shift knobs are over $100, go ahead and look, those are the kind of prices we will be seeing here.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: NISMO is coming!!*



sr20dem0n said:


> *Actually many representatives of companies are members on b15sentra, including a representative from Hotshot. He told us flat out that they were the ones producing the header for Nismo, they have a contract, etc, etc, etc. *


and you actually believed him



















yes nismo is expensive but you do understand why don't you? It's the whole "factory performance" factor. For some reason having a Nismo spoiler and Nismo Exhaust is just more respectable i guess than having brand X


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Have you ever looked on Nismo Japan's website and their prices? Everything is outrageously expensive, the average shift knobs are over $100, go ahead and look, those are the kind of prices we will be seeing here. *


I couldn't find the website but I'll take your word for it. Still, since the parts are being offered through dealers, I don't see why they would be so much more expensive. $160 to install a CAI? That just doesn't seem to make any business sense.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: NISMO is coming!!*



sr20dem0n said:


> *Actually many representatives of companies are members on b15sentra, including a representative from Hotshot. He told us flat out that they were the ones producing the header for Nismo, they have a contract, etc, etc, etc. *


I can tell you for sure with absolute certainty that Hotshot is not making Nismo branded headers for the late model cars.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NISMO is coming!!*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *and you actually believed him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not the factory perofrmance factor but the development cost to assure that the part can hold up for the warranty period and won't harm the vehicle. Nismo on-highway parts are tested for durabilty and performance, in some cases it takes a year just to do the testing. The parts are bench tested in the lab and torture tested at Nissan's proving grounds. The manufacturing process must be validated and certifed. I mean you can buy a suspension system from the aftermarket but the Nismo one has been tested and tuned for a wide range of conditions at Nissans proving grounds, plus it has been tested for durabiliy and for consistant quality. The aftermarket can't touch that. If you get Nismo suspension for instance, you will be suprised how well it rides considering the gain in handling. The exhausts, you will be amazed how they fit absoutly perfectly, how the weld and construction quality is and how much power they produce considering how quiet they are.

The off highway racing parts are tested for fit, general quality and to make sure they make a big dyno verfied power gain. They are not subjected to the battery of durabilty and emissions tests that the on-highway parts are but their intent is to be more like racing parts. Consider them to be equivalent to the higher quality aftermarket parts like JWT, AEM, DC Performance, Comptech etc. Even the off highway parts are tested which is more than 90% of the aftermarket can say.

Mike


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

ClickHERE 
"Nissan Makes Major Product and Racing Announcements"

It's good to see Nissan getting it back together.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NISMO is coming!!*



morepower2 said:


> *Its not the factory perofrmance factor but the development cost to assure that the part can hold up for the warranty period and won't harm the vehicle. Nismo on-highway parts are tested for durabilty and performance, in some cases it takes a year just to do the testing. The parts are bench tested in the lab and torture tested at Nissan's proving grounds. The manufacturing process must be validated and certifed. I mean you can buy a suspension system from the aftermarket but the Nismo one has been tested and tuned for a wide range of conditions at Nissans proving grounds, plus it has been tested for durabiliy and for consistant quality. The aftermarket can't touch that. If you get Nismo suspension for instance, you will be suprised how well it rides considering the gain in handling. The exhausts, you will be amazed how they fit absoutly perfectly, how the weld and construction quality is and how much power they produce considering how quiet they are.
> 
> The off highway racing parts are tested for fit, general quality and to make sure they make a big dyno verfied power gain. They are not subjected to the battery of durabilty and emissions tests that the on-highway parts are but their intent is to be more like racing parts. Consider them to be equivalent to the higher quality aftermarket parts like JWT, AEM, DC Performance, Comptech etc. Even the off highway parts are tested which is more than 90% of the aftermarket can say.
> 
> Mike *


 Well, yes, I know that's why the parts actually cost so much. But unfourtunately some people buy them for the name and respect they think they will get from others. Hopefully the people who can afford the parts actually know what they are getting and why they are paying for it.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Are you all sure that you are converting your Japanese currency properly? I can get Nismo shift nobs imported that will retail for $80, and that IS subject to a rate hike after retail purchase! Is TRD more affordable than Eaton? I didn't think so; the real point is that these products are purpose built for your vehicle, not just made to fit it. A Nismo product is subject to any and all racing vehicles, curcuits, and abuse that it can handle. Design engineers scrutinize the performance of all these parts, right down to the molecular level (Well, almost). In some cases, parts have been tested and redesigned over the course of a few years before ever being produced for the civilian sector. Yes, even the race only parts go through as much (If not more) than the CARB, DOT, and SMOG legal stuff. Engineers don't often say, "Let's set out to design and make an illegal header and cam set!" They make the stuff first, usually, and it just so happens to fail the tests. Sometimes, of course, they know something isn't going to meet the criteria, but they do have quite a healthy race following; and many teams to satisfy. They need parts too, and they won't use it if it isn't as well engineered as the rest of the street parts. They HAVE TO BE BULLETPROOF.
John


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

So who buys the "off- road" stuff? I'm guessing most of the buyers will actually never go "off-road" except to the track once in a while.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *So who buys the "off- road" stuff? I'm guessing most of the buyers will actually never go "off-road" except to the track once in a while. *


every intake you buy from HS, AEM, Injen, whomever, comes with that warning.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

It looks like when push comes to shove we'll just have to see what happens in late May and June...Friends at my local dealership have given a few hints but until I see it (at this point with all the release dates coming and going) I won't put much stock in it...Still, fingers are crossed...!!


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *every intake you buy from HS, AEM, Injen, whomever, comes with that warning. *


Right, what I'm saying is- Nissan and these other companies know that 90% of the buyers will be using these producst on the street. 

I'm just a little confused as to why it's called "off-road" when most people just use it to go faster on the same roads.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

009 -2.0 SE- said:


> *It looks like when push comes to shove we'll just have to see what happens in late May and June...Friends at my local dealership have given a few hints but until I see it (at this point with all the release dates coming and going) I won't put much stock in it...Still, fingers are crossed...!! *


I don't see why people don't think the parts are coming out. Most of the dispointment is created by the hype created on this and other forums, not Nissan. 

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Right, what I'm saying is- Nissan and these other companies know that 90% of the buyers will be using these producst on the street.
> 
> I'm just a little confused as to why it's called "off-road" when most people just use it to go faster on the same roads. *


If you read my prior post, it is easy to understand. The correct term is off-highway as these parts were not primarily designed to comply with local, federal or state emmissions laws, nor have they undergone the stringent validation process to make sure with good statisitical probability that they will survive the warranty period with 3 standard deviation reliabilty. Most aftermarket parts can't do this and the development process to assure that they will is long and expensive. When a part is an off highway part, that means its for racing use only and if the user chooses to run it on the street, he's on his own for legality and warranty.

Mike


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*pulls out statitics 309 book, blows off dust, and re-reads post*

I have always been impressed with all the Nismo Parts I have used on the B12. One of my first modifications to my b12 was a Nismo E series race header. It was a 4 into 1 design with polished runners that wrapped around the side of the engine for ground clearance. It was truely a piece of art and I wish I had never sold it. I found the same quality and performance with the B12's Nismo suspension also. I have tried several suspension set ups and none have come close to comparing.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I think people were confusing the "off-highway"/"off-road" with driving on trails! 
Just so everyone is clear, it means NOT on streets. For track, dragstrip, autox parking lot, but not on anything that is a road.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ahh damnit muphasta you beat me to the punch I wanted to explain it


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *I think people were confusing the "off-highway"/"off-road" with driving on trails!
> Just so everyone is clear, it means NOT on streets. For track, dragstrip, autox parking lot, but not on anything that is a road. *


But of course 90% of the people buing the products will probably also have the car as their daily driver, right?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't have the patience to wait for NISMO...... nor the $ ;(


----------



## no1d (Apr 12, 2003)

*hmm*

any word on nismo performance parts coming to CANADIAN dealerships?


----------

